# "Curing" a Coyote tail for plaque or display



## Sea-Mac

I am looking for some help in how to "cure" or properly preserve a coyote tail to hang on a plaque.
The tail is currently frozen in a zip lock bag with around 2-3 cups of borax.
Not sure if this was right thing to do or not, just seemed practical until we figured out how to do this.
Ive done a little looking online and havent come up with anything just yet.
Sooo if anyone knows any good tutorial websites/would care to explain here on how this is done I'd appreciate it.
Thanks


----------



## Huntmich

Go over to taxidermy.net. I'm sure you can find your answer there.


----------



## FREEPOP

Thaw the tail out.
Remove the tailbone and paper towel dry.
Pin the tail to cardboard or preferably wood so the tail skin is exposed.
Apply salt approximatly two times a day for 2 days, until most of the moisture is gone. (wipe the wet salt before reapplying new)
Then apply borax and change once a day. 

Should be good and dry in a week or two.

I have a bunch of fox, coyote, and turkey tails that this has worked fine on.


----------



## Fishin' Wizard

FREEPOP said:


> Thaw the tail out.
> Remove the tailbone and paper towel dry.
> Pin the tail to cardboard or preferably wood so the tail skin is exposed.
> Apply salt approximatly two times a day for 2 days, until most of the moisture is gone. (wipe the wet salt before reapplying new)
> Then apply borax and change once a day.
> 
> Should be good and dry in a week or two.
> 
> I have a bunch of fox, coyote, and turkey tails that this has worked fine on.


Agree...


----------



## Sea-Mac

FREEPOP said:


> Thaw the tail out.
> Remove the tailbone and paper towel dry.
> Pin the tail to cardboard or preferably wood so the tail skin is exposed.
> Apply salt approximatly two times a day for 2 days, until most of the moisture is gone. (wipe the wet salt before reapplying new)
> Then apply borax and change once a day.
> 
> Should be good and dry in a week or two.
> 
> I have a bunch of fox, coyote, and turkey tails that this has worked fine on.


Thank You Much!
Will give it a try.


----------



## Mister ED

Sea-Mac said:


> Thank You Much!
> Will give it a try.


Hey Sea-Mac - 
Long time no talk. If you need a hand bring it up. I have the pins, boards, borax, etc to handle it.

Ed


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich

That is only salt dried. The next step is tanning. If left in this condition it will become brittle and break in half if bent. Plus it's a bug magnet for beetles. Since tails on Coyote are very thin, you can try tanning creams from bigger hunting stores.


----------



## FREEPOP

No one claimed it to be a tanning process. A dozen tails, no beetles, no hair loss and the kids handle them roughly all the time with no problems. i wouldn't advise getting them wet though.


----------



## Sea-Mac

Mister ED said:


> Hey Sea-Mac -
> Long time no talk. If you need a hand bring it up. I have the pins, boards, borax, etc to handle it.
> 
> Ed


Hello Ed,
Long time indeed, Hope all is well. Thanks for your kind offer but I think I got er handled now.

Once its done being cured we will prolly go the tanning cream route also.
I might wana pin it to the back of my camo Det.Tigers cap to attract the ladies an i know they dont like bug or beetles. 
Thanks again for help all.


----------

